# G.R. area Fish Taxidermist????????



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anybody here care to make a recommendation for a decent G.R. area Fish Taxidermist??

:coolgleam

I kinda whacked an 11LB + 'eye this past Fri. night and would like some ideas on who's good , as well as timely.... I've heard PLENTY of horror stories of guys taking over a year to deliver 'sub-par' work after a long wait... sure price is importanat too- but not the primary focus here... I want a good looking mount that will last & last......

Let the ideas fly PLEASE!!

Thanks - - - 

Robert


----------

